# 1993 MIJ Strat $600



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

$600 for an MIJ is a sweet deal, picture seems a bit odd but if your in Toronto could be worth it.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Rhyswatsonto (Dec 6, 2020)

jfk911 said:


> $600 for an MIJ is a sweet deal, picture seems a bit odd but if your in Toronto could be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that it’s so hard to figure out which exact model they are though so it might be one of the crap ones or maybe a sweet deal idk. Anybody know which model it is it looks like a 57


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

Rhyswatsonto said:


> I saw that it’s so hard to figure out which exact model they are though so it might be one of the crap ones or maybe a sweet deal idk. Anybody know which model it is it looks like a 57


My guess is the st57-110 



The World of Musical Instruments Brochures - Fender Japan Catalog 1993 Vol.2


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jfk911 said:


> My guess is the st57-110
> 
> 
> 
> The World of Musical Instruments Brochures - Fender Japan Catalog 1993 Vol.2



Does that make it good or bad? I've always been curious about MIJ Fenders but have never owned one.


----------



## jfk911 (May 23, 2008)

colchar said:


> Does that make it good or bad? I've always been curious about MIJ Fenders but have never owned one.


anything MIJ usually starts at $1000 give or take, the MIJ hayday was the 80's but the 90s stuff is excellent. I have a 97 CIJ and its lights out.


----------



## Rhyswatsonto (Dec 6, 2020)

jfk911 said:


> My guess is the st57-110
> 
> 
> 
> The World of Musical Instruments Brochures - Fender Japan Catalog 1993 Vol.2


I don’t think so they all come in the two tone sunburst it’s most probably one of the lower quality ones. I’m pretty sure the only way to tell is to take off the neck.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Rhyswatsonto said:


> I don’t think so they all come in the two tone sunburst it’s most probably one of the lower quality ones. I’m pretty sure the only way to tell is to take off the neck.


They're not all two tone sunburst. It's an ST-57.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

It's sold. That was a great deal. As already mentioned MIJ of that era are usually $1k and up.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

if it was a -110 it would have sold for 110000 Japanese yen or about 1100 USD brand new.


----------



## Rhyswatsonto (Dec 6, 2020)

GuitarT said:


> They're not all two tone sunburst. It's an ST-57.


Ya but all the st57s have two tone sunburst not just the 110 which is what I was replying to it’s probably one of the lower value models


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Rhyswatsonto said:


> Ya but all the st57s have two tone sunburst not just the 110 which is what I was replying to it’s probably one of the lower value models


Got ya. Would have to see it in person to see which level it is though in 1993 even the lower value ones were decent guitars. If I remember correctly the only difference between the ST-100 and the ST-70 was hardware (though some say pickups too). The ST-53 had a Basswood body and certainly low end pickups and electronics but that stuff is easily replaceable. The easiest way to tell an ST-100 from the rest is to look at the string block. The 100 was the only one with a machined steel block, the rest were cast.


----------

